# Coat type....?



## Eld81 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi all, not sure how clear this pic is buy we collect this adorable little ladies in a weeks time. Just wondering if you kind experts could take an educated guess at how her coat will develop, I.e. straight, curly wavy etc. Thank you all in advance 😊


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Eld81 said:


> Hi all, not sure how clear this pic is buy we collect this adorable little ladies in a weeks time. Just wondering if you kind experts could take an educated guess at how her coat will develop, I.e. straight, curly wavy etc. Thank you all in advance 😊




Hi she is lovely, my Louis looked like that when young , now 17 months .










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eld81 (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, sooo lovely, enjoying the snow x 😍😍 I don't collect her until next week and its taking forever.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

It's really difficult to tell, to be honest! You won't know until their adult coat starts to come through around 8 months old, but you really do love them regardless!


----------



## Fi. (Apr 2, 2018)

What beautiful dogs. We have been looking for the last month, as fast as we find a breeder or advert that looks reputable; we delve deeper & find with a little research that there is evidence lurking online that suggests all may not be as it seems.

Good that you raised the type of coat question. I know that it isn’t an exact science, but any possible clues are useful!


----------



## Eld81 (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm not fussed either way, just impatient. 😕 I've bought puppy grooming tools to start so.hopefully they will be ok. As for finding a pup, I.kmow what you mean about it being a minefield.. many advertised as DNA tested for PRA but didn't have the paperwork to back it up so I didn't take any chances. Rightly or wrongly I only contacted people who had pics of mummy and pups indoors... this was prob my own paranoia.


----------



## SnowWa (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks a lot like my puppy did. Mine was also black. Mine was a little more wavy as a pup and is more curly as an adult. He is perfect. Gets groomed every 6 wks or so. I get his torso cut short - and only his head/face and legs are a little longer. Always looks great! Everyone wants him. Good luck with your dog.


----------



## Eltasho (Jan 2, 2018)

Eld81 said:


> Hi all, not sure how clear this pic is buy we collect this adorable little ladies in a weeks time. Just wondering if you kind experts could take an educated guess at how her coat will develop, I.e. straight, curly wavy etc. Thank you all in advance 😊











A



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eltasho (Jan 2, 2018)

Eltasho said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




My Alfie when we collected him and 18 month later ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gotcha20071 (Apr 18, 2018)

Eld81 said:


> Hi all, not sure how clear this pic is buy we collect this adorable little ladies in a weeks time. Just wondering if you kind experts could take an educated guess at how her coat will develop, I.e. straight, curly wavy etc. Thank you all in advance 😊


Cocker spaniel coat type too me

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## NovaLuna (Jan 11, 2018)

She looks very similar to our lovely little Luna when we first got her, perhaps with a curlier face though! 

The middle image is the day we bought her home (she was 4 months old) and in the other two you can see how curly her coat is on her body vs how smooth she is on her face. Everyone always mistakes her for a cocker spaniel, even our vet couldn't believe she wasn't a full working cocker when we first took her (before her curls came in!).


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Eld81 said:


> Thanks for the reply, sooo lovely, enjoying the snow x 😍😍 I don't collect her until next week and its taking forever.




How’s it going with your new puppy, my Louis got a drastic haircut, not going to happen again.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eld81 (Mar 13, 2018)

Oh bless, what cut did you ask for? Still gorgeous though sitting nicely for a picture. Mabel is great. Just over 11 weeks now. Find it very hard to get a picture of a black dog 🙈


----------



## NovaLuna (Jan 11, 2018)

Mabel is adorable. She reminds me so much of Luna when she was a tiny pup.  Enjoy her while she's little, we're currently in hormone hell with Luna (8 months old) where she goes from being a manny brat to a lovely cuddly pup in about 10 minutes haha.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Eld81 said:


> Oh bless, what cut did you ask for? Still gorgeous though sitting nicely for a picture. Mabel is great. Just over 11 weeks now. Find it very hard to get a picture of a black dog 🙈




Didn’t ask for a certain cut, just full groom, his coat is coming back a different shade now tho.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Gaynor59 said:


> Didn’t ask for a certain cut, just full groom, his coat is coming back a different shade now tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

